# Le multi Fenêtrage



## Soban (16 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Encore un petit soucis : Quand je lance un application, est-il possible de fixer la fenêtre?
C'est-à-dire l'empêcher d'être mis en plein écran, apparaitre à un endroit donner et ne pas être redimensionnée. 

Si oui comment, et sinon bah j'achète une corde.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2011)

Ca dépend : de l'application, du document et peut être d'autres choses.

Exemple avec un document Word (Excel, powerpoint) , tu l'enregistres à un endroit donné avec un facteur de visualisation de x %, le document va garder cette info "en mémoire" à la prochaine ouverture. Mais ça ne sera que pour le document en question.

Aperçu et Graphic converter : ça se gère par leurs préférences respectives

etc.


Par contre tu peux forcer l'affichage sur un écran si tu utilises Space.


----------



## Soban (17 Février 2011)

Space. Hum ca à l'air intéressant je vais y jeter un il. Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2011)

Ici tu as un tuto plutôt bien fait sur Spaces


----------



## Soban (18 Février 2011)

Hum space permet juste de jouer avec des bureaux virtuels. 
Mais il ne permet pas de 'limiter' les fenêtres.

Pas d'autres idées ?


----------

